# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: کاربرد MooTools چیه؟

## idocsidocs

من تا اونجا که سرچ کردم می دونم که MooTools برای اسلاید شو بکار می ره و دارای افکتهای بسیار زیادی هست.

اما ظاهرا MooTools یه فریم ورک هست. بطور کل بغیر از اسلاید شو چه استفاده هایی از MooTools می شه کرد؟

من فایل MooTools  رو دانلود کردم که تقریبا 150 کیلوبایت بود و این حجم تقریبا زیاده و با فشرده سازی هم حدود 20 کیلو می شه و باز هم در کنار سایر فایلها و تصاویر وب سایت باعث می شه سرعت لود شدن سایت بالا بره. آیا امکانش هست که برای کاربردهای مختلف، قسمتهایی از کدهای این فایل رو حذف کرد تا حجم فایل کم بشه؟

----------


## hamidreza.m

MooTools یک کتابخانه ی بسیار کامل javascript هست و خیلی کاربرد های بیشتری نسبت به یک اسلاید شو داره و احتمالا اون اسلاید شویی را هم که شما دیده اید یک افزونه برای موتولز بوده . در موتولز مثل دیگر کتابخانه های جاوا اسکریپت امکانات بسیار زیادی به شما داده میشه که از جمله ی اون میشه به :
مدیریت رخداد ها , انیمیشن , Ajax , کاربا DOM و .... نام برد
برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد این کتابخانه ی جاوااسکریپت به آدرس زیر بروید : 
http://www.mootools.net 

بله شما میتونید در آدرس زیر انتخاب کنید که میخواهید فایل جاوااسکریپت موتولز شما چه امکاناتی را داشته باشه و سپس اون را دانلود کنید :
کلیک کنید

----------


## Freedon_23

سلام
توضیحات دوستمون *hamidreza.m* خیلی خوب بود فقط من به یک نکته اشاره میکنم که کتابخانه های (library) جاوااسکریپت (Javascript) هر کدام نقاط ضعف و قوتی دارند سعی نکنیم فقط با هم مقایسه کنیم و دنبال بهترین کتابخانه باشیم چون هر کدام کارآیی خاص خودشون رو دارند پس اول باید نیاز خودمون رو شناسایی کنیم بعد ببینیم کدام کتابخانه از جاوااسکریپت جوابگوی کار ما هست.
این لینک هم دموی Mootools هست میتونید اکثر امکانات اون رو ببینید و با کاربردش آشنا بشید.
http://webreference.ir/mootools-demos/
بنده تو سایت مرجع وب آموزش های مربوط به موتولز (Mootools) رو منتشر میکنم در صورت تمایل میتونید استفاده کنید.
آموزش موتولز (Mootools)

----------

